# Escher Bilder



## dariel (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

hoffe, dass ich ihn diesem Forum richtig bin!  

Würde gerne ein Escher Foto so wie dieses http://asware.net/gallery/d/4381-2/Lego_Escher.jpg machen, allerdings weiß ich nicht wo ich anfangen soll :/ 


Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen!

Danke


----------



## chmee (8. Oktober 2007)

Solche Bilder - wie Du merkst - zaubert man nicht einfach so ausm Hütchen..

http://eddy.uni-duisburg.de/treitz/demo_cd/auto/taeusc/taeusc.htm

Da sind einfache 3D-Bilder mit Brüchen, will sagen, Linien die auf einer Zeichenebene
verbunden werden, aber im 3-Dimensionalen Verständnis gar nicht verbunden sein können.

weitere Links:
http://www.ghshauseniw.de/projekte/optillu/arc.jpg
http://www.schule.rorschach.ch/potatoe/5MA023/012.jpg
http://web.uni-bamberg.de/sowes/psy2/referate-stud0102/schmidt-susanne/schmidt.htm

mfg chmee


----------



## dariel (8. Oktober 2007)

Danke für Deine rasche Antwort und die Links!

Leider weiß ich immer noch nicht, wie man so ein Bild aus Fotos am besten hinbekommt. So wie dieses http://www.flickr.com/photos/regolare/527625428/. Sind das 2 verschiedene Fotos oder eines? 
Hätte es schon probiert, aber irgendwie sieht es bei mir nie so echt aus wie hier.

lg


----------



## RoteKatze (2. November 2007)

Das sind immer mehrere Bilder! ^^
Also bei den Legodingern sieht man das an einigen Schnittstellen und natürlich an den Schatten der Legomännchen - süß ist die Idee trotzdem. 
Naja und bei dem Fußgängerüberweg sind es auch mherer Bilder. Das Bild find ich ganz gut aber man hätte vielleicht nicht zweimal die selbe Straßenseite nehmen müssen. So spiegelt sich natürlich alles (der Baum, die kleine Säule etc).
Mit viel Geschick, mindestens zwei Bildern und etwas trickserei kann man sowas auch zaubern. 
Viel Glück dabei und ich freu mich auf die Ergebnisse im Showroom


----------



## Mamphil (3. November 2007)

RoteKatze hat gesagt.:


> Das sind immer mehrere Bilder! ^^
> Also bei den Legodingern sieht man das an einigen Schnittstellen und natürlich an den Schatten der Legomännchen - süß ist die Idee trotzdem.


Es gibt solche Lego-Spielereien aber auch im Original, ohne Nachbearbeitung: z. B. http://www-m10.ma.tum.de/ix-quadrat/?v=e_mo ;-)

Mamphil


----------



## RoteKatze (3. November 2007)

Is ja umsobesser wenns die im original auch gibt - auch wenn ich die zusammengebastelten auch schön finde!


----------

